# Mail et probleme de serveur sortant smtp



## Hugggy (26 Août 2007)

Bonjour à tous,
je suis actuellement sous club-internet jarrive a recevoir mes mail mais je ne peux pas en envoyé. pourant jai bien noté les compte pop et smtp (pop3.club-internet.fr et mail.club-internet.fr). Apparement le dernier cité, le smtp ne marche pas .

Merçi pourvotre aide.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (26 Août 2007)

Bonjour,
J'ai exactement les m&#234;mes r&#233;glages que toi.
Je ne m'y connais pas trop mais, ne serait-ce pas un port &#224; changer ?


----------



## pascalformac (26 Août 2007)

donne lui aussi les reglages complets ( du smtp)
port ET r&#233;glages authentfication ET reglage  SSL


----------



## PoorMonsteR (26 Août 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> donne lui aussi les reglages complets ( du smtp)
> port ET r&#233;glages authentfication ET reglage  SSL



Perso, les 2 comptes que j'ai rapatri&#233;s sur Mail fonctionnent avec les r&#233;glages d'origine.
Quelle est l'utilit&#233; de changer de port (et comment d&#233;terminer quel port est valable), de faire une authentification et de cocher "SSL" ?


----------



## pascalformac (26 Août 2007)

il ne s'agit pas d'un d&#233;bat phiosophoque sur utilit&#233; de tel ou tel r&#233;glage

mais de faire ce que club internet requiere pour fonctionner dans Mail
( il y a tellement de r&#233;glages differents)

Autrement dit  puisqu'il marche quel est le tien?
nom smtp  port utilis&#233;  reglage SLL , authentification

point barre


----------



## Hugggy (26 Août 2007)

merçi pour vos réactions.

Le port du serveur est 25. Je n'est rien en configuration SSL, ce n'est pas coché. Il y a aussi une histoire d'identifiant et de mot de passe, je n'est rien ecrit pour le moment. Ce sont peut etre mes identifiants et mots de passe de connexion club-internet.


----------



## pascalformac (26 Août 2007)

*SI* il faut les mettre ce seront ceux de l'email clubinternet concern&#233;
Si il le  faut, aucune id&#233;e des d&#233;tails avanc&#233;s  pour smtp  clubinternet 
( chercher sur les fils  clubinternet si poormonster ne repasse pas)


----------



## Hugggy (26 Août 2007)

jai activer SSL jai rentré mon identifiant ainsi que mon mot de passe mais cela ne marche pas. c'est assez bizzare. En meme temps je suis dans une cité universitaire et je passe par un serveur commen ppour avoir internt. Je me connecte en ethernet et le tour est joué je navigue. Peu etre que certains ports sont fermés


----------



## pascalformac (26 Août 2007)

Cit&#233; U?

Ah attends mais ca change *TOUT*

Pourquoi ne pas l'avoir dit avant ?

il faut que tu mettes les r&#233;glages  smtp du FAI fournisseur d'acc&#232;s de la Cit&#233; U

On arr&#234;te pas de le r&#233;peter sur les fils  de r&#233;glages smtp( que bien s&#251;r t'as pas cherch&#233;s donc pas  lus)
sauf exception smtp du FAI du lieu


----------



## Hugggy (26 Août 2007)

oui c'est vrai j'ai completement zappé cela. Je le savais mais cela m'est completement sorti de l'esprit. Encore merçi pour votre aide à tous.

Bonne soirée, Fred.


----------

